
Californians may have developed herd immunity to coronavirus last year - aburan28
https://abc7news.com/coronavirus-covid-19-herd-immunity-california/6091220/
======
mehhh
[https://web.archive.org/web/20200410202251/https://abc7news....](https://web.archive.org/web/20200410202251/https://abc7news.com/coronavirus-
covid-19-herd-immunity-california/6091220/)

------
Havoc
That doesn’t seem particularly plausible. Covid doesn’t exactly appear subtle

------
SkyMarshal
TLDR:

 _" Stanford researchers are looking into the possibility that coronavirus
first hit California undetected last year, much earlier than anyone realized,
and was only seen at that time as a particularly nasty and early flu season.

As a result, the theory says, many Californians have already unknowingly been
exposed to the coronavirus and have developed immunity to it.

To investigate that idea, researchers are testing people for antibodies that
indicate a previously undiagnosed infection that was defeated by the body's
immune system.

The Stanford researchers tested 3,200 volunteers at three testing sites in the
Bay Area. They are expected to publish the conclusions of their study in
several weeks."_

~~~
scottlawson
Sounds like we should all hang tight and wait for the results to be published
in a few weeks before jumping to conclusions

